

Next-Gen Storytelling: Audiences & Opportunities - krgaskins
http://futureofstorytellingproject.com

======
akoblentz
Looks pretty cool, I wonder which new iteration or evolution of storytelling
will get a good foothold. iPad was supposed to completely change storytelling
with interactive books.

